# كتاب : Operations Research: Applications and Algorithms



## zidaan (14 ديسمبر 2009)

Operations Research: Applications and Algorithms 






* Wayne L. Winston, "Operations Research: Applications and Algorithms" *
Duxbury Press | 2003 | ISBN: 0534380581 | 1440 pages | PDF | 10,1 MB 

The market-leading textbook for the course, Winston's OPERATIONS RESEARCH owes much of its success to its practical orientation and consistent emphasis on model formulation and model building. It moves beyond a mere study of algorithms without sacrificing the rigor that faculty desire. As in every edition, Winston reinforces the book's successful features and coverage with the most recent developments in the field. The Student Suite CD-ROM, which now accompanies every new copy of the text, contains the latest versions of commercial software for optimization, simulation, and decision analysis.


*depositfiles.com * 


* uploading.com *  


mirror  ​


----------



## eng_moh.sayed (3 يناير 2010)

thanksssssssss


----------



## zidaan (3 يناير 2010)

العفو اخي الفاضل وفقكم الله


----------



## الأحرار (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير
بصدق كتاب فوق الرائع وشامل جدا
أستأذنك أن اضيفه الى مكتبتي الهندسية


----------



## zidaan (4 يناير 2010)

تفضل اخي الكريم وفقكم الله


----------



## eng_moh.sayed (7 يناير 2010)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## zidaan (7 يناير 2010)

العفو وفقكم الله


----------



## malisss (21 يوليو 2010)

ayayay les liens ne sont plus disponibles, merci de les remettre (


----------



## سيف الوفى (1 أكتوبر 2010)

the link dosent work


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي:
أرجو اعادة رفع الملف لأنه قد تم حذفه


----------



## mtm1381967 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

no such file
no such file
no such file
no such file


----------



## J_kayed (21 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني 

انا بحاجة الى هذا الكتاب ارجو ان تساعدوني

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bad_man (24 أغسطس 2011)

نحن محتاجين الكتاببببببببببببببب


----------



## محمد الاكرم (24 أغسطس 2011)

السلام
ادخل وحمل
http://search.4shared.com/q/1/Operations Research: Applications and Algorithms
وفقكم الله


----------



## zidaan (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اعتذر عن تأخري في الردود بسبب ظروف الحرب المعروفة في ليبيا ..... وشكرا للأخ محمد الاكرم لقيامه بالواجب ... وفقكم الله


----------

